# Lí do khiến bạn bị Viêm lộ tuyến tái tạo



## lavima (29/4/20)

Viêm lộ tuyến là tổn thương lành tính ở cổ tử cung, vì thế mà việc chữa trị không gặp nhiều khó khăn. Thế nhưng khi viêm lộ tuyến kèm theo biến chứng thì chị em cần hết sức lưu ý để có thể chữa dứt điểm. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ cung cấp những thông tin hữu ích giúp chị em nhận biết được các loại và cách điều trị viêm lộ tuyến kèm biến chứng và giải pháp điều trị phù hợp.
Xem thêm: *https://lavima.vn/cach-chua-viem-lo-tuyen-co-tu-cung-hieu-qua-nhat/*




Hiểu một cách đơn giản, viêm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung là tình trạng viêm xảy ra trên nền cổ tử cung bị lộ tuyến. Trong đó lộ tuyến sinh ra do lớp biểu mô lát tầng mặt ngoài cổ tử cung bị phá hủy và lớp biểu mô tuyến trong ống cổ tử cung mọc lấn ra ngoài. Khám qua mỏ vịt sẽ thấy biểu mô lát quanh lỗ cổ tử cung không nhẵn bóng mà có vùng xù xì màu đỏ, ranh giới rất rõ, có lớp khí hư đục bao phủ. Triệu chứng hay gặp của viêm lộ tuyến là ra nhiều khí hư bất thường, màu vàng, xanh, có bọt, kèm mùi hôi và có thể ra suốt tháng hoặc ra nhiều gây khó chịu hoặc cảm giác đau lưng. Việc điều trị viêm lộ tuyến bao gồm chữa viêm và diệt tuyến. Đối với các trường hợp nhẹ chỉ cần trị viêm sẽ khỏi viêm lộ tuyến, còn khi ở cấp độ nặng hơn sẽ cần can thiệp ngoại khoa để diệt tuyến bằng các thủ thuật như đốt điện, đốt laze, áp lạnh.
Đến đây, chị em đã hiểu phần nào về viêm lộ tuyến thông thường, còn về các loại viêm lộ tuyến kèm biến chứng cần lưu ý, cũng là nội dung chính của bài viết này sẽ được giới thiệu ngay sau đây.
*Viêm lộ tuyến tái tạo*
Dù được điều trị hay không, bao giờ biểu mô lát tầng cũng tìm cách tiêu diệt biểu mô tuyến và phục hồi lại vùng bị biểu mô tuyến xâm lấn. Sự phục hồi đó gọi là sự tái tạo của biểu mô lát tầng. Sự tái tạo thường bắt đầu từ chu vi vùng lộ tuyến bò dần về phía lỗ cổ tử cung, cũng có khi từ lỗ cổ tử cung bò dần ra ngoài. Trong quá trình tái tạo có thể trọn vẹn không sót lại biểu mô tuyến nào, nhưng thông thường vùng tái tạo có thể để lại một số vết tích của biểu mô tuyến gọi là các di chứng lành tính.
– Cửa tuyến là trường hợp biểu mô lát bao quanh một miệng tuyến
– Đảo tuyến là trường hợp biểu mô lát bao quanh một số tuyến
– Nang Naboth là khi biểu mô lát phủ lên miệng một tuyến nhưng tuyến đó vẫn có khả năng tiết dịch. Khi mắc viêm lộ tuyến và nang naboth, ngoài các triệu chứng khí hư ra nhiều, chị em có thể gặp âm đạo chảy máu bất thường, đặc biệt vào giữa chu kỳ kinh nguyệt, cảm giác đau vùng xương chậu, đau khi quan hệ tình dục.
Mặc dù được đánh giá là tổn thương lành tính, nhưng viêm lộ tuyến và nang naboth nếu không được điều trị đúng sẽ không chỉ làm ảnh hưởng đến sinh hoạt hàng ngày của chị em, mà còn là nguyên nhân dẫn tới các viêm nhiễm phụ khoa khác và nguy hiểm hơn là gây ra vô sinh, hiếm muộn.
Bên cạnh những di chứng lành tính, trong quá trình tái tạo của biểu mô lát tầng vẫn có những di chứng bất thường cần phải theo dõi tiến triển sau 3-5 năm vì đôi khi có thể dẫn đến ung thư. Đó là vết trắng, vết lát đá, vết chấm đáy, vùng loét, các mạch máu bất thường.
Các loại viêm lộ tuyến tái tạo nếu nhẹ không cần điều trị. Nếu nhiều hoặc người bệnh còn ra khí hư thì điều trị như lộ tuyến bao gồm chống viêm, đốt đảo tuyến hay chọc nang Naboth. Riêng tái tạo để lại di chứng bất thường cần phải theo dõi sự tiến triển của tổn thương để quyết định thái độ xử trí.
Đọc thêm: Các loại viêm lộ tuyến kèm biến chứng cần lưu ý
#gel_phu_khoa_lavima
#lavima_dieu_tri_viem_lo_tuyen
#lavima
#duoc_si_huyen_lavima
#viem_lo_tuyen_co_tu_cung
Lavima – Gel rửa phụ khoa thảo dược Châu Âu – là “ kháng sinh tự nhiên”, được chiết xuất từ các thảo dược như Lộ hội, Cỏ xạ hương,… giúp diệt khuẩn, chống viêm, ngừa tái phát hiệu quả.
Nguồn tham khảo: *Lavima - Gel phụ khoa thảo dược châu Âu | Hiệu quả từ lần đầu sử dụng*


----------



## sunsunvn (30/4/20)

Cảm ơn bài viết rất hay của bạn


----------



## sunsunvn (30/4/20)

Minh là Lucas, hiện mình là chủ sở hữu của website Cửa Hàng Shop Mẹ Và Bé Online - SunSun Store (HBM Brand's) - shop bán hàng mẹ và bé online . Ngoài ra mình là quản lý của các sản phẩm khác như là : Túi xách ví nam cao cấp, cặp da bò công sở thật 100% - shop bán ví da nam, Công Ty Thiết Kế Nội Thất Và Thi Công Công Trình Cao Cấp - tư vấn thiết kế nội thất và thi công chung cư, Dịch vụ order mua hộ hàng hóa vận chuyển quốc tế - trang chuyên dịch vụ order hàng hóa. Rất mong sẽ được phục vụ nhu cầu của các bạn.


----------

